# Fursona help/advice?



## skylanders54321 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi. My name is John and I've been trying to design myself a fursona for a few years. Every time I create a fursona I end up just turning them into an OC. That's cool and all, and has helped me learn how to design characters better, but I still have issues designing my own fursona.
I don't really have a special attachment to my fursona or characters. I really want to be involved with this community, which I am sort of, and I want to own a fursuit one day. That being said, if I get a fursuit of said fursona, I would really hate to spend all of that money and then... the character stops meaning anything to me. I guess I could just sell it, but I really want to have that special bond. Like a father son sort of thing.

Sorry for rambling a bit there, I was wondering if anyone had any advice.
Also, I'd like critiques for my character design in general.
Sorry if this is the wrong place for this.





Here's some info.

(No name)
Species: Lykoi Cat
Height: 5'3
Weight: Average

Personality:
Fun to people he likes, but "screw everyone else"
Fights himself
Can't really controll himself most of the time
Can stand up for himself, but often pussies out.

Likes:
Most forms of art
Reptiles and monkeys
Being dumb with friends

Dislikes:
Most people on social media
Meeting new people
TV

Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 12, 2017)

Easy thing to do

Make your character a reverse image of yourself.

Kezi is basically who I am IRL cept...furry

Bam


----------



## skylanders54321 (Nov 13, 2017)

That's what I've been doing.
I create a character, call them my "fursona," later change who they are completely, rinse and repeat
I suppose it's normal to change your fursona often or even have multiple fursonas but I'd like to make one and then just stick with it. 
Thanks for the advice, though!


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 13, 2017)

well welcome to the furry fandom

if you are looking for a fursona that you want to have a connection to, don't try to force it and in a sense let your fursona come to you. Maybe your sona is a different species than what you had in mind. With enough time, i'm sure you will find one that fits you.

for me, i guess my fursona was a part of my subconscious that wanted to be made real


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2017)

Reposting this, in case it helps? Or you can PM me. 

forums.furaffinity.net: Can't decide on a Fursona Species


----------



## skylanders54321 (Nov 13, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> if you are looking for a fursona that you want to have a connection to, don't try to force it and in a sense let your fursona come to you. Maybe your sona is a different species than what you had in mind. With enough time, i'm sure you will find one that fits you.


Good point. I shouldn't rush my fursona like that but I find it annoying that I keep on changing my fursona.



Open_Mind said:


> Reposting this, in case it helps? Or you can PM me.


Again, another interesting point. That's why I've chosen cat as my fursona, as I feel like I relate more to them than the other animals I've picked.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Well is it the species, or the character dynamics that you have issues relating to?


----------



## Deathless (Nov 13, 2017)

I love the art so much! 
All the advice I really have is to not be afraid of having your fursona have basic patterns, colors, or names. 
Good luck with your new amazing buddy!


----------



## skylanders54321 (Nov 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well is it the species, or the character dynamics that you have issues relating to?


Hm. No, it's more like I don't feel attached enough to my sona(s), so I turn them into characters and make a new one. Doesn't have to be relatable, just likable. Could just be a problem with my standards for character design.


MidnightDragon said:


> I love the art so much!
> All the advice I really have is to not be afraid of having your fursona have basic patterns, colors, or names.
> Good luck with your new amazing buddy!


Thanks! I do requests if anyone wants a drawing possibly.
Another good point.


----------

